# Bump on Cheek



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin has developed a lump on his cheek, its been within the last two days. It's feels like a ball or sack under the skin, and moves around when you touch it. He doesn't seemed to be bothered by it, and it doesn't hurt him. There is nothing in his mouth.
We're heading to the vet in 48 hours anyways, but I am wondering if we should be headed there sooner.
He is a rambunctous teenager, so he could have easily hit his face on something, but there is no sore or wound. He was also out for a 2 hour off leash run yesterday. In the woods, in the creek, playing with other dogs etc.

Any idea what it is? 

Sorry for the crap pic (and yes, that's his drool on my pants)


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like the bump Kobi got from his Rabies shot. Given that, I'd guess a bug bite, bee sting, something along those lines. If it were an allergic reaction, I'd suspect a rash and not a bump like that.

Note: Not an expert, just guessing


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not an expert but my Vs have gotten plenty of lumps and bump while playing in the woods.
As long as nothing changes you should be fine waiting till your vet appointment.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Not to freak you out but Kian had one like that on the top part of his chest once. It was a bot fly larvae :-X.... there are pics of it on the forum somewhere. 
Check for a little hole in the centre of of it, that would be where the larvae breathes if it is indeed one.

Good luck... oh and the only way to remove it is to have the vet do it. :-\


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Crazy said:


> Not to freak you out but Kian had one like that on the top part of his chest once. It was a bot fly larvae :-X....


No no...THAT WONT FREAK ME OUT AT ALL! haha
I took a pretty close look at it for wounds/bites, and didn't see any sign of a hole, but will give it a thorough exam when I get home. :-\


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Kristin,

Gracie developed a lump under her jaw last November. It was bigger than Odin's lump when we noticed it...nearly golf-ball size. 

It turned out to be some kind of grass seed head that had worked its way in and eventually festered. The vet's theory was that it had found its way in through the inside of her mouth.

While we were trying to figure out what the problem was, our vet lanced it, drained it, and put her on antibiotics...but it did not resolve. We eventually removed the lump surgically, and found the plant culprit. Surgery went smoothly, and she has recovered completely.

So a happy ending, although we were happy for pet insurance!

Hope that Odin's lump resolves with less fuss. 

Take care,
v.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Well there's no hole, so I think we're good for it not being bot fly. It's not gotten any bigger, so we're on a holding pattern until his appointment Wednesday morning. :-\


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Last night the bump magically went away! We'll probably never know what it was, but glad he's okay!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

maybe just a reaction to a bee sting or something similar Kirsten, glad he's okay but I think I'd mention it to the vet.


----------

